# Foliengröße???



## frido (30. Sep. 2011)

Hallo,

mein Teich ist nun soweit fertiggestellt-demnächst soll Vlies und Folie rein. Habe heute meinen fertigen Teich nach der "Schnurmethode" vermessen. (Schnur bei größter Länge und größter Breite durch die gesamte Grube verlegt)
Hierbei habe ich folgende Maße von Rand zu Rand ermittelt:

Länge: 6,80m Breite: 4,20m 

Als Folie habe ich mich für die Firestone Pondliner 1,02 entschieden. Diese ist ja auf einer Seite vom Maß vorgegeben. Ich habe mich jetzt für das mögliche Maß 7,62m x 5,00m entschieden. Rein vom logischen müßte diese Folie groß genug sein-ein Überstand von ca. 40 cm pro Teichrand sollten auch ausreichen.

Die Folie müsste passen?! Oder habe ich irgendwo einen Denkfehler??? Frage nur zur Sicherheit...:smoki

Noch eine Frage zum Teichvlies. Wenn man dieses zusammen mit der Folie bestellt, bekommt man das Vlies in einem Stück geliefert oder als Rollenware und muß es dann zusammenstückeln? 

Vielen Dank schon mal!

LG

Andreas


----------



## MadDog (30. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Foliengröße???*

Hallo Andreas,

das Vlies ist normalerweise Rollenware in einer Breite von 1,00 oder 2,00 Meter. Das auslegen im Teich ist aber sehr einfach. Man legt das Vlies einfach überlappend hin.

Nun zu deiner Messung: 

Wenn du die Schnurmethode richtig angewandt hast, sollte die von dir auserwählte Folie passend sein.
Überlege nochmal gründlich, ob du genug Uferzone, bzw. Flachwasserzonen angelegt hast. 

Wie tief hast du den Teich angelgt ?

Gruß

Frank


----------



## Wuzzel (30. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Foliengröße???*

Andreas... bestell lieber etwas mehr als 40cm Zuschlag .   im übelsten Fall schneidest Du dann etwas ab.
Hast Du zu wenig passt im schlimmsten Fall die ganze Folie nicht. 

Gruß Wuzzel


----------



## frido (30. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Foliengröße???*

Vielen Dank! Da die Konturen des Teiches und der Teichrand aus Beton geformt sind, ist die jetzige Form quasi endgültig. Aus Platzgründen ein Kompromiss aus Volumen und größeren Flachwasserzonen-daher drei steile Wände! Der Teich ist ca. 1,3 m tief-viel tiefer ging leider auch nicht-dort liegt die Abwasserleitung...
Hätte ich mehr Platz zur Verfügung, hätte ich sicher anders geplant-aber unter diesen Umständen die einzige Möglichkeit, ein Teichprojekt auf meinem Grundstück zu verwirklichen.
Aufgrund der komplexen Form werde ich ehh noch ne Menge Spaß beim Folie verlegen bekommen...

Damit hat sich eine Vliesbestellung erledigt-Rollenware hat ein Freund noch kilometerweise gebunkert-Geotextil und normales Vlies, da wird sich schon was brauchbares finden. 

@wuzzel: Leider würde die nächst größere, mögliche Variante die Sache im dreistelligen Bereich verteuern. Ich geh jetzt einfach mal davon aus, das das passen sollte.


----------



## Annett (1. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Foliengröße???*

Hallo Andreas.

Mach doch mal ein Foto von Deiner Vermessung... vielleicht sieht jemand einen Messfehler, bevor Du die Bestellung auslöst!
Schaden kann es nicht und es kostet Dich nur die Zeit fürs Foto machen und Beitrag erstellen.


----------



## frido (1. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Foliengröße???*

Zu spät-hab heute vormittag bestellt...

Hab heute noch einmal gemessen und bin auf die selben Ergebnisse gekommen. Eigentlich kann man ja nicht viel falsch machen. Größte Breite und größte Länge und darauf achten, das die Schnur wirklich überall auf dem Boden aufliegt-vermessen-auf jeder Seite einen Überhang zugeben und fertig! Oder muß ich noch weitere Dinge beachten...???


----------



## Annett (1. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Foliengröße???*

Hi.

Wenn es ein "normal"geformter Teich ist, sollte das reichen.
Habe aber letztens irgendwo im Forum gelesen, dass jemand einen Einstiegsbereich extra angelegt hatte und dort die selbst gemessene Folienlänge nicht gereicht hätte... glücklicherweise hatte das aber die Folienfirma erkannt und entsprechend interveniert.


----------



## frido (2. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Foliengröße???*

Na super-mein Teich ist alles andere als normal geformt! Muß ich mich jetzt wohl überraschen lassen...! Wird schon werden. Ich lass es euch wissen, sobald die Folie im Teich ist


----------



## PeterBoden (2. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Foliengröße???*



Annett schrieb:


> Habe aber letztens irgendwo im Forum gelesen, dass jemand einen Einstiegsbereich extra angelegt hatte und dort die selbst gemessene Folienlänge nicht gereicht hätte... glücklicherweise hatte das aber die Folienfirma erkannt und entsprechend interveniert.



Ja, genau. 

*Hier* ging es um richtig viel...

Ein komfortabler Sicherheitszuschlag kann nicht falsch sein. Und außerdem, man glaubt gar nicht welche Einsatzzwecke sich für die Folienreste noch finden werden!


----------



## laolamia (2. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Foliengröße???*

hi!

also meine erfahrung sagt das die schnur weniger falten wirft als die folie 
wird knapp aber viel glueck

gruss marco


----------



## frido (6. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Foliengröße???*

So-nachdem ich nun doch etwas verunsichert war und die Bestellung erst mal auf Eis gelegt habe, habe ich nun noch mal mit teichbedarf24 telefoniert und mein Problem geschildert. Nachdem ich zwei Bilder von der Grube gemailt habe und die Art und Weise der Folienbefestigung beschrieben habe, hat mir Herr Hüsgen versichert, das die Folie passt-vorausgesetzt ich habe richtig gemessen...
Heute ist sie dann auch angekommen und am Wochenende soll es losgehen!
Wie habt ihr das mit dem Vlies gemacht? Einfach reingelegt oder irgendwie befestigt. Ich befürchte nur, das sich das ganze Vlieszeug´s wieder verschiebt, wenn man darauf rumläuft und die Folie verlegt...

Grüßle


----------



## laolamia (6. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Foliengröße???*

hi!

also das verschiebt sich eigentlich nicht durchs laufen oder folie ziehen.
ich war nur schneeblind 

gruss marco


----------



## rabe62 (6. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Foliengröße???*

Hi,
Du kannst die Vliesbahnen einfach mit einem Heissluftgebläse anschmelzen und zusammenpappen. an einem kleinen stück üben. mit ein misschen fingerspitzengefühl geht das dann sehr gut. Wenn die bahnen dann punktmäßig verbunden sind verutscht gar nix mehr.


----------



## frido (6. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Foliengröße???*

Heißgebläse klingt gut-das werd ich probieren. Hätte sonst auf jede Überlappung nen Klecks Heißkleber zur Fixierung genommen. 

achso-ich meinte übrigens nicht teichbedarf24 sondern teichprofi24!

Danke für den Tipp!

LG

Andreas


----------



## PeterBoden (6. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Foliengröße???*



frido schrieb:


> Wie habt ihr das mit dem Vlies gemacht? Einfach reingelegt oder irgendwie befestigt.
> Ich befürchte nur, das sich das ganze Vlieszeug´s wieder verschiebt, wenn man darauf rumläuft und die Folie verlegt...
> Grüßle



Da verschiebt sich nichts, rein gar nichts.

Das Vlies 'verkrallt' sich richtig am Untergrund.

Genau wie du war ich anfangs darauf aus das Vlies mit Aceton, Heißkleber o.ä. zu verkleben. Von der Heißluftpistole hatte ich schon gehört, diese Art der Verklebung scheint ein Standard zu sein.

Nach ein, zwei Versuchen war mir klar warum.

Es kostet nur den Strom  und funktioniert wunderbar, sofern das Vlies trocken ist. 

Nach *600 m² verklebten Vlies* ist man so fit das für zwei Meter Bahnlänge keine 30 Sekunden benötigt werden.
Wie in o.g. Link bereits erwähnt, beide Bahnen mit 10...15 Zentimeter überlappen, die Überlappung anheben, den Heissluftstrahl hineinleiten und beide erhitzen Areale zusammenpressen. Wenn du zu lange oder zu intensiv erhitzt erhältst du Schmelzlöcher, probier es einfach an einem Teststreifen aus.

Viel Spass!


----------



## RKurzhals (6. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Foliengröße???*

Hallo Andreas,
das Vlies stört es nicht, durch die Verlegung hin und her geschoben zu werden! 
Selbst wenn die Folie dann stellenweise auf "blankem" Boden liegen würde, ändert das wenig am Teichprofil. Hast Du ein paar "scharfe" Kanten im Boden, dann reicht auch ein Vlies nicht in jedem Fall, auf jeden Fall lohnt es sich, an dieser Stelle das Vlies dichter zu legen.
Mit Deiner Ausmessmethode bist Du auf jeden Fal auf der sicheren Seite, wie schon or mir geschrieben. Ich wünsche Dir viel Erfolg, und vor allem Freude (meinen Nachbarn hat das Folie-Verlegen verdammt viel Spass gemacht, und sie haben den Grillabend danach sehr genossen - also schau' mal! ).


----------



## frido (7. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Foliengröße???*

Scharfe Kanten habe ich keine-die Wände sind aus Beton gegossen und die Ecken zusätzlich ausgeputzt. Nur der Boden des Teiches ist "betonlos"-dort befindet sich Lehmboden.
Habe mir mal die EPDM Folie genauer betrachtet-verlegen läßt sich das Zeug bestimmt super. Aber einen deutlich robusteren Eindruck macht schon eine gleichstarke PVC Folie. 
Ein Bekannter sagte mir, das sie Ihre Folie beim verlegen mit einem Heißluftgebläse erwärmt und in die Ecken gezogen haben-so hat er wohl fast faltenfrei verlegt...
Eigentlich kann ich mir nicht vorstellen, das diese Verfahrensweise gut für die Folie ist. Erst recht nicht für EPDM-oder täusche ich mich da.

Viel Spaß wünsche ich mir auch-wäre froh, wenn die Folie schon im Teich wäre. Bei uns ist es bereits hundekalt und ich bekomme langsam ein Zeitproblem. Naja, wenns Sonntag nicht aus Strömen regnet und mein Helfer nicht arbeiten muß, wird das Projekt in Angriff genommen.

Danke für Eure Tipps.


----------



## RKurzhals (8. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Foliengröße???*

Hallo Andreas,
ich würde die "Weichheit" einer EPDM-Folie nicht als negativ ansehen. Es stimmt, dass eine PVC-Folie gleicher Dicke sich viel "wertiger" anfühlt.
Mit Heissluft erreichst Du kaum etwas bei EPDM. PVC kann man hierdurch dehnen, natürlich auf Kosten der Folienstärke. Wie gut das über eine größere Fäche geht (hinsichtlich "Gleichmäßigkeit" = Dicke!), sei dahingestellt. Ich würde da eher Falten bevorzugen.


----------



## frido (15. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Foliengröße???*

So-kurze Rückmeldung! Heute haben wir Vlies und Folie verlegt. Zu meiner Überraschung war doch recht viel Folie übrig-GottseiDank...;-)
Erstmal vielen Dank für den Tip mit dem Heißluft verschweißen des Vlies-hat sich wirklich super gemacht. Die Folie hat sich erwartungsgemäß gut verlegen lassen-trotz anfänglicher Temperaturen von nur 1 Grad heute morgen. Aufgrund der komplexen Form haben sich Falten natürlich nicht vermeiden lassen-wir haben versucht, die Falten so gut wie möglich zu jeweils einer großen Falte in den Ecken zusammen zu fassen. Ich find, es ist ganz gut gelungen und der Rest wird mit Ufermatte verkleidet. Haben heute erst mal den tiefen Bereich geflutet und werden morgen versuchen, den Flachbereich noch etwas faltenfreier zu bekommen, wenn sich die Folie im Tiefen bereits gesetzt hat. 
Mach jedenfalls drei Kreuze, das die Folie gereicht hat...;-)


----------



## PeterBoden (15. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Foliengröße???*

Meinen Glückwunsch!

Hast du ein paar Fotos?


----------



## frido (15. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Foliengröße???*

Habe jetzt während des verlegen keine Bilder gemacht. Werd ich morgen nachholen und dann mal einstellen.


----------



## rabe62 (15. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Foliengröße???*

Schön, das alles geklappt hat


----------



## frido (18. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Foliengröße???*

Sagt mal-wie bewegt ihr euch im Teich z.B. zu Reinigungsarbeiten? Im Sommer kann man ja mal in Badehose und Gummilatschen oder barfuss in den Teich-aber jetzt wo das Wasser doch schon saukalt ist, hab ich darauf überhaupt keine Lust. Ich stehe nämlich jetzt mit einer Neoprenwathose im Teich um noch die ein oder andere Arbeit zu erledigen. Um die Folie vor dem Stiefelprofil zu schützen, habe ich etwas Vließ unter die Sohlen gebastelt. Wenn ich jetzt noch ein Loch in die Folie trampel-das wäre der Untergang...
Werd mir demnächst mal ne Wathose mit Neoprenfüßlingen besorgen. Aber für den Moment hab ich halt keine. Das mit dem Vließ am Profil ist natürlich nur provisorisch und es ist mir gestern auch schon einmal abgegangen. Jetzt trau ich mich kaum noch, in den Teich zu steigen, aus Angst, die Folie zu zerstören. Wie macht ihr das zu dieser Jahreszeit? Oder hält die Folie das problemlos aus?


----------



## rabe62 (18. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Foliengröße???*

Hi,

die Folie ist schon recht stapazierfähig. Ich laufe ständig auf ein paar reststücken rum. Mit latschen und gummistiefeln. Noch sieht man da nix. Das heist aber nicht, das ich mich darauf verlassen würde 
Deshalb habe ich nach dem Skimmereinbau die Saison für beendet erklärt. 
Prinzipiell wüsste ich aber gar nicht was ich im laufenden Betrieb *im* Teich sollte. Da sitze ich lieber *am* Teich und geniesse die Aussicht


----------



## frido (18. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Foliengröße???*

Vom laufenden Betrieb kann bei mir auch noch nicht die Rede sein... Ich muß die Folie unter der Terrasse noch an den Stockschrauben fixieren und die wiederspenstige Ufermatte irgendwie am ständigen auftreiben hindern.


----------



## rabe62 (18. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Foliengröße???*



frido schrieb:


> die wiederspenstige Ufermatte irgendwie am ständigen auftreiben hindern.



Tackern?! *hihi*


----------



## Annett (19. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Foliengröße???*

Hallo Frido.

Zeig mal ein Bild von den Örtlichkeiten (Ufermatte). Vielleicht kann man da nen Tipp geben...
Ansonsten habe ich eine gute Schicht Sand auf der Folie (ohne Steine) und bin auch schon mal mit meinen Thermogummistiefeln im Teich gestanden. Vermutlich blüht mir das auch dieser Tage wieder, da ich noch einiges an braunen, vergammelnden Seerosenblättern entfernen muss.


----------

